# Son's guinea pig died today



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't know what happened. She was fine this morning and a little while ago ds found her stiff. She had to have died this afternoon as rigormortis had set in already. I feel so inadequate...Like I should have known or something. 

Any ideas as to what could have caused this? I would like to replace her but I don't want to be a bad guinea mom... 

Son is brokenhearted about it too. This was his pet and he loved her so much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

How old was she? I think they seldom live more than about 4 years. Maybe a heart attack?


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Not sure how old she was. I think she was either 2 or 3 when we got her. I thought they lived 10 yrs or so....But research said 3-4 with a possible 6-7.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Same thing happened many years ago with my daughter's guinea pig, Kelly. She was fine that morning and dead that afternoon. I figure it was old age, much as I suspect it was for your son's guinea pig.

I'm so sorry. I hope your son is dealing with the loss of his guinea pig okay. My heart goes out to him.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

They don't have that long a life span, but she lived a good life while you had her. I have had some that lived over 6 years. My neighbor was dying with cancer and her little girl had to give up all her guinea pigs, she was crying, and I was upset as well, told her to bring them all to my house and she could see them anytime she came back to town. She was a cheer leader in school by the time the last one passed away. She always came to visit whenever she came to town.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah four is the average age, it seems... I've heard of some living longer, but the little things have such high metabolisms, they tend to just kinda burn out.  Hope your son is doing okay...

I would like to add, rescues say guinea pigs do require more than the petstore tells you... some types of bedding can be bad for them, they need hay to munch, and vitamin C supplements from what I've read... but then, that's rescue, so take it with a grain of salt. Most guineas I've known/had lived just fine on pellets and veggies, and as long as their cage is clean that's all they need. I'm sure she had all she needed, they just don't live that long...


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

It didn't suufer, it was loved, and it had a good life...what more can you ask? Let you son learn about all parts of life, including death.

I have a friend who had a son who had a hampster...one day the hamster died. We ran all over London (with the dead hampster) looking for one to replace it. But when the boy came back from school, he knew right away that it wasn't his hampster, and wondered why it had been replaced...which turned out to be much more a difficult explanation that the one of the death of a pet.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Hamsters live 1000 days on the average and when I found my hamster dead..stretched out like a frog...my dad picked him up and chased Mom and my sister around while they screamed and cussed :duel: It made burying him much easier! Not the same thing as a guinea pig though....


----------



## Dee (May 12, 2002)

jen74145I would like to add said:


> I work in a pet store so.... Cedar bedding is the only kind that isn't good. The oils can make them sick. But I have also seen some get sick from the recycled newpaper pellets too. If you get a good quality pellet, it already has enough vitamin C in it. So you can feed Guinea Pig pellet to Rabbits but cannot feed rabbit pellets to guinea pigs. Hay is good to give for roughage AND they love it. Greens and veggies are good to give as long as you don't overdo it. (I don't believe in selling anything someone doesn't need, much to my boss's disgust  )
> 
> Cricket, sounds like you did everything fine. Alot of animals don't show that anything is wrong with them until they are gone. You also don't know how old she was when you got her, she could have been older.
> 
> Give your son a hug from me.


----------



## Spotted Crow (Sep 21, 2004)

Jeeze, Dee, you sound like me...I also work in a petshop and I only sell folks that basics for their animals...They don't need all this junk when they're a new pet. Once they're used to you fine, but other than that forget. 
I had a customer return over $50 worth of stuff that the manager sold her that she didn't need for her hamster...
Guineas don't really live all that long. I usually say 5 years if you're lucky. 
At the store we used to use carefresh, but must've cut a deal with Kaytee...that stuff is so dusty that all the new piggies wind up with eye gunk. And it makes me wheeze, so I recommend the carefresh still.


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

Cavies live short lives. 

If you are ever around New Orleans, shoot me an email and I'll see to it that he gets another if he doesn't have one yet. Cavies do live best with a friend(if you don't want babies one of the same sex)

I'm PM'ing you...


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, she had fresh carrots and spinach daily, hay, and good pellets. He bedding was changed out every 10-14 days. 

Son buried her today. It was good that he had that closure and an opportunity to say good bye. It's so bizarre not to hear her squeeking... It's funny how critters just crawl up in your heart and you don't realize it until they're gone. 

Thank you Reauxman. I may just take you up on that offer. I would love to replace her.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

cricket, sounds like you had the nutrition up fine.

Guinea pigs are subject to some of the same illnesses as humans, which is why they have been used as...guinea pigs...in labs. The only thing you could have done 'wrong' is tracked home a virus or bacteria and failed to recognize the symptoms.

Sometimes something mild in humans can be nasty to a guinea pig.

More than likely it was a heart attack from that lifetime of rich foods.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

cricket said:


> Not sure how old she was. I think she was either 2 or 3 when we got her. I thought they lived 10 yrs or so....But research said 3-4 with a possible 6-7.


7 years would be old for a g.p. , and nice if yours live a happy life for that long. 
I had a pet chinchilla for 7 years. I took for granted it he would just keep on living, and he had a good life. One morning I found him laying feet up dead as a doorknob. He just died of old age. :Bawling:


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a 6 year old GP. He was 4 when I got him. He is skinny recently, I worry about him.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Sorry for the loss of your little GP, I have also lost some in this way, one minute they are fine and then next they are dead, its hard ot understand why but its out of our control. And unless she was showing signs of being sick there is nothing you could have done. I have had some Guinea Pigs live 2 years and up to 7 It all depends on the individual.

I have raised and bred Guinea pigs, and then found homes for them awhile back, recently I was at the pet store, I know I shouldn't be there and there was this scared Guinea pig in an aquarium, at about knee height so I couldn't help it, I brought her home and she is living in my barn in her own cage but with my rabbits, and beside my banty pen. 

She is doing really well out in the cold barn, honestly our barn isn't very warm it may only be 2 degrees warmer than outside and we have been getting -15 to -20 weather for 2 weeks and she is doing great, loves her veggies and hay. I also believe she may be pregnant, this won't be a bad thing as I have no problem raising them but I worry about the cold, if she does have little ones she will be brought home into my house but wiht me being at school its up to my sister and Dad to get them in time. 

Melissa


----------



## Natureschild (Oct 15, 2003)

Carrots are supposed to be a big no-no for guinea pigs. 

Sorry to hear your sons gp dies, they are such sweet little creatures. My daughter has one, a stinky male :1pig: 

I do plants/veggies instead of the vitamin C tablets too.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Mine like carrots.......been feeding them for 2 years. 
I find they are constipated, though. And they squeak for Celery now.


----------

